# Adding Canned Food to Kibble



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Ralph can be a bit of a fussy eater and he is currently on medication for an infection that makes him have an even smaller/fussier appetite. I have started adding a tablespoon or two of canned food to his kibble to spice things up for him. I am using canned Natural Balance Limited Ingredient Diet (with his Orijen lrg breed puppy kibble). I was wondering, can I switch between flavours in the same can brand or will this upset his tummy? It is a small amount, but the flavours have different proteins which may cause tummy problems. I.e., one day a 1-2 tbsp of venison and sweet potato, the next day 1-2 tbsp of duck and sweet potato. Anyone do this? Or should I just buy the same kind each and every time.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

I change it up  Lilah also is a very picky eater so the different selections make her interested and give variety. I change between brands and flavors to provide a smattering of different protein choices. I open a can and add water to create a "gravy" like consistency. No real digestive upset here - I figure that it is just only about 2 tablespoons of topper while her main meal remains consistent. I'm more concerned about quality with no chicken or grains in the formula as opposed to staying within the same brand or protein.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I also vary things quite a bit ... different flavours of canned, as well as people food: eggs, sardines, cottage cheese, yoghurt, table scraps. I set out when he was a pup to build him a cast-iron stomach, having seen the results in my sister's dogs of feeding the same thing ALL the time, i.e. the dogs vomit if they eat anything other than their usual kibble.

It worked, far as I can tell. I occasionally get loose stools, but the only thing he ever vomited was curry (and I probably shouldn't have given him that :smile.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I think variety in diets is important, switching it up should be fine!

I don't give Cairo any food additives anymore, he just takes the kibble out, sucks the extra off, and spits it on the carpet and repeats.. a bit annoying.


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

I do the same - she gets TOTW dry for her meals, but I mix in a bit of Merrick canned with her breakfast. She is a slow eater, and I don't have time for her poking around when I am on my way to work in the morning - she always gobbles it right up. Merrick must have 20 different varieties and I mix them all.


----------



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

We also offer a variety. We feed TOTW kibble and add a tablepspoon of canned to his meals but we switch up the canned. We'll use TOTW, BB, or Wellness Core. I warm it up and add a bit of hot water so that it's got a gravy like consistency. Casper also is a picky eater and having a variety really helps.


----------

